# Tron Legacy DVD



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

If you bought the duel DVD/Blu-ray boxed set and noticed that the DVD is only in surround sound, I noticed that the default is is 2.0 stereo for some reason. If you go to setup, languages, you can change it to 5.1

I hope this isn't a repeat fix, but I noticed it the other day.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The Netflix disc I had rented did the same thing - defaulting to 2ch when just hitting play. Weird.


----------



## johnnyjackson553 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tron Legacy : Arguably the best Pure SciFi movie i ve ever seen.. Awesome effects n really creative direction.



Watch entourage episodes, Law and Order Special Victims Unit watch online and watch full episodes of seinfeld online for free.


----------

